# Raging Bulll Salsa



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 18, 2019)

*Raging Bull Salsa*

This my own recipe, and it makes a wonderful tasting salsa. But be forewarned; you need to love things hotter than most people can handle, and I mean most people.    In this recipe, I use four of the hottest peppers on the planet.  They are hot, but have great flavor.  This salsa is named Raging Bull for a reason.

Ingredients:
19 oz. can diced tomato
1 stalk celery, sliced
1 medium onion, rustic dice
5 dried Japone peppers, crushed
3 jalapeno peppers, diced
1 poblano pepper, diced
1/8 tsp. ghost pepper powder
1/8 tsp. 7-pod Dugla powder
1/8 tsp. Trinidad Scorpion Maruga powder
1/8 tsp. Carolina Reaper powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tbs. chili powder
2 tbs. freshly minced cilantro
2 tbs lime juice

Place all ingredients into a pot and bring to a low simmer.  Cover and let cook for 2o minutes.  Put into sealed jars and refrigerate.  serve with tortilla chips, and melted cheese sauce,  This salsa is especially yummy when used to dress a grilled burger.  It's also very good over french fires.  In fact,  I enjoy it anywhere I would use hot sauce.

I sold a pint jar of this salsa, on a Friday,  to a co-worker for $7.  He told me the following Monday, that he took it home to eat with his father.  He stated that the flavor was so good with corn tortilla chips that neither he, nor his father could stop eating it.  But he said that they were both sweating like crazy, and experiencing pain from eating too much of it.  But he just could't stop eating it.  So be aware, this stuff is addictive, but must be enjoyed with a bit of caution.  Me, I can eat it all day long.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief longwind of the North


----------



## caseydog (Jun 20, 2019)

Hmmm, I have never cooked my salsa. What does that add to the party? 

CD


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 20, 2019)

it helps bring ou t the pepper flavors, and make is last longer in the fridge.  You can pressure can it as well to make it shelf stable, but you lose some of that wonderful crunch from the veggies.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 20, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Hmmm, I have never cooked my salsa. What does that add to the party?
> 
> CD


It softens and sweetens the vegetables. Depending on how they're cooked, it can add a smoky or charred flavor from grilling or roasting. Roasting tomatillos softens them to the point that they lose a lot of liquid. Save that and add it to the salsa. Rick Bayless has a lot of cooked, as well as raw, salsas. 

https://www.rickbayless.com/category/recipes/salsas-sauces/


----------

